# Advice on taking a 180 to a jump



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

whitescar013 said:


> Recently I've been trying to land a bs 180 on a 10' jump at my hill and I keep sketching out on the takeoff and not getting any rotation.  The lip on the jump is really sharp and its hard to get a rotation going on it.
> 
> I've been riding for about 5 or 6 years now but mostly free riding and I've just started getting into freestyle this year. I'm 5'8" 135 pounds and ride regular. My 180 are on lock on side hits and rollers but I just can't get them on this jump.
> 
> Any help given is appreciated thanks for reading my post.


Make sure you are doing a set up turn. When you are approaching the lip do a heel side turn and as you begin to travel up the lip do a toe side turn and take off straight but still from your edge. This will help your rotation. Since 180 is such a small spin you wont need to pre wind. Pop off both feet and let the rotation come naturally and calmly. The way I spot the landing on my back 1's is by looking up hill until I see the knuckle pass under me. Bend your knees as you land and look forward and ride away switch.


----------



## whitescar013 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm trying to get the setup turn going but I feel like the angle of the jump doesn't allow me to complete the spin.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

backside or frontside?


----------



## whitescar013 (Jan 28, 2010)

Im spinning BS


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

If you get a chance post a picture of the jump. If its really REALLY steep (like beyond 40 degree's) I understand it being hard to spin off of.


----------



## whitescar013 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm goin there today so I'll see if I can get a picture and report back tonight. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You don't need to setup or spinoff of the jump for a 180 off of a 10 footer. Just get in the air, flick your hips, and you're done.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Good Lord Hairston... that was turrible.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> What generally happens is when you take these 180`s to an actual park feature, you over think it as a result of anxiety. This is common and I think at some point we all did this. You are already doing 180`s off of natural hits so just relax and don`t over think them on the 10 foot table.


That's me to a tee :laugh:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

CheoSmad - change your huge whore of a sig you douchebag.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> CheoSmad - change your huge whore of a sig you douchebag.


Better love?


----------



## whitescar013 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice, today I just manned up and did it and I landed it my third try on the jump. Now to get all 4 directions down


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

take some pics to show your success to motivate us other newbies....


----------



## whitescar013 (Jan 28, 2010)

It's still not very steezy but I'll see if my friend will video tape it for me the next time I go


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

whitescar013 said:


> Now to get all 4 directions down


Headfirst, buttfirst, facefirst, shoulderfirst?


----------



## whitescar013 (Jan 28, 2010)

Isn't head first and face first the same thing :cheeky4:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

whitescar013 said:


> Isn't head first and face first the same thing :cheeky4:


I was thinking face first would be more of a slide, and head first would be more like coming in vertically. Haven't quite worked out the specs yet


----------



## whitescar013 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bonus points for landing inverted by accident?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Further to this, today on Seymour I rotated forward on a jump and basically landed on my face. The front of my board took some of the impact but I still hit hard enough to crack the lens of my Oakleys. Glad I wear a helmet....


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Donutz, so your board landed perpendicular to the landing ramp and you face planted. Or you literally corked a bit and landed on your face???
Either way ouch, I was gonna get out today but started feeling under the weather....so stayed home and watched a crappy Packer game...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Not sure how "corked" works, I didn't turn forward. I basically rotated so that my head was out front of my board. I managed to get the nose of the board to hit first so I didn't just land on my lead shoulder, but I think that caused me to turn and land face-first. At least that's how I recall it. Happened kind of fast. I got up, shook my head to get the snow off my face, made that cartoon sound when you shake your head, then noticed a vertical crack on my lens right between my eyes. "Eep", says I.

I'd been having a problem today with coming off the jump too far back on my board -- a problem I usually have with a steep takeoff ramp -- and I was trying to correct it. Not doing it right 

The good news about these types of crashes is that (at least in my case) it actually improves my confidence because it really didn't hurt anything except my pride  so I'm a little more willing to just huck it next time. I landed a couple of good ones after that, so I'm not freaked out.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I haven't been jumping at all this year. I got so wrapped up in the rails I didn't want to do to much at once so I just stuck with rails.
I know my jumping needs work, my boy is now hitting, my guess, 20' gappers and landing nicely on the down ramp. I'm not there yet and with the bad snow not sure I'll be doing much jumping. Trying to really dial in the rails.

Glad it wasn't much of an impact for you. keep at it and share some pics we really need more pics from fellow members to encourage us, or at least me...


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Slyder no real reason to concentrate on one thing or the other. The skills you learn from one help with the other. With jumping you get comfortable with speed toward a lip and jibs give you confidence with awkward landings. Both translate to the other.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

true but part of it is my personality....I want to be able to be able to ride the rails then I will move on to the jumping. It's hard for me to bounce around trying to get better at both, or several things at once, so I just concentrated on rails. My limited jumping from last year has given me the ability to land and stay in control on many of our icy landings around the features. Plus I can now land switch as well.


----------

